# Ain't she purtty!!



## sandman (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm keeping a close eye now.Probably ready in another week maybe two.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 29, 2006)

nice shots


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2006)

*Damn Sandman how did i miss this thread. Your ladies look great man. Did you harvest them yet? What strains? *


----------



## rockydog (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice, very nice. I still see a lot of white pistils, what do the trichs look like?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2006)

Gonna need a chainsaw for that tree trunk.  
Looks great. Heck put some ornaments and lights on it and its a christmas tree.  
Can't wait to see what kinda yeild ya get off her. 
Do you know the strain?


----------



## dream grower (Oct 22, 2006)

Sandman, Somehow you slipped through the cracks   NICE!  Looks like a big G/H too Let us know what's happenin'. More pics?


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Gonna need a chainsaw for that tree trunk.
> Looks great. Heck put some ornaments and lights on it and its a christmas tree.
> Can't wait to see what kinda yeild ya get off her.
> Do you know the strain?


 
Dam, beat me too it , I was going to ask if that was a douglas fir !

Very Nice!


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, that definitely looks like a marijuana _tree_ right there.


----------



## sandman (Oct 25, 2006)

Havested Oct.3rd.As for the strain I have no idea,but definately sativa dominant.Speaking of yeild after dried & manicured it was just under 7oz.Not bad for a single seed that I had around.Pics to follow!. I'm not sure if maybe I dried it too fast.It doesn't seem to have that nice pungent aroma unless you sqeeze the bud a bit.It was in a dry room in my shop with a temp of 60-65 degrees.I figured 10 degrees below room temp and in the dark would be good. Perhaps I could have kept the room cooler,but I was worried about mold.Anyway stay tuned for pics.


----------

